# Just Wanna Thank All You Grizzly Guys..



## Usmcdevildog (Feb 12, 2016)

Listen fellas Jim Dawson and Charles and several others really helped me along when I almost bought the 4003g  see previous post..  I just wanted to share with you fellas that I finally got my equipment and boy am I pleased,  I ended up getting a very very nice logan 6565, and I got and AtrumpK3 mill (bridgeport style)  Jim Dawson and charles I cant think you two fellas enough for all the help youve given me along the way..  If you guys need anything Please let me know!!


----------



## coolidge (Feb 12, 2016)

You ended up with some to notch machines congrats!! Guys the bed width on that lathe is 10+ inches and she weighs nearly 2,000 lbs. Very respectable for a 14x40.


----------



## brino (Feb 12, 2016)

Excellent machines. 
Congratulations! 
-brino


----------

